# Castiel and Dean's Adventures



## SillydogTheGreat

I'll post pictures of them later but for now have a video of them not sharing an apple. 






I didn't let them eat the core, just the fleshy meat part of the apple.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

The core itself is fine, just the seeds to avoid!

They are total cuties.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Haha thank you! I didn't know it was just the seeds. I just didn't let them have core/seeds at all xD

Here's another video of them:






It's Castiel and his sons Dean and Captain Kirk over my roommate's house one time where she rat sitted for me.


----------



## LadyVelvet

Ahhahahahahahaha~ (Love it!)


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Haha thanks!

Here's a pic of Dean and Cas napping in their old cage.









Couchstiel (Castiel)









Dean when he was a baby 









Castiel when I first brought him home:









That's it for now haha. I can't wait to fly back home, my boys need more pictures taken of them


----------



## binkyhoo

Hey! Give me some of that! funny.


----------



## YellowSpork

lol apple debris. Good term.  I gotta let my girls try the apple thing. XD

Gorgeous boys by the way.  I love them! :3


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Thank you Binky!

Thank you YellowSpork! Yeah they have a lot of fun with apples. You should film them if you do give them one 8D


----------



## moonkissed

lol someone likes Supernatural 

They are so cute!!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

You should probably double check the locks on your doors tonight. Someone might come steal them.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

@Moonkissed: I LOVE Supernatural! It's my favorite show!

@cagedbirdsinging: For a second I started to panic and was actually scared someone was going to come into my house. It's late and I lose reason when it's late haha. 

For anyone on Facebook that wants to follow up on Cas and Dean I made pages for them xD

Castiel: https://www.facebook.com/CastielTheRat
Dean: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dean/309093442522524?ref=hl

And for anyone who wants to follow my roommate's rat Rita.

Rita: https://www.facebook.com/RitaLikesPaper


----------



## YellowSpork

I just might visit those facebook pages.  I'll have to try editting together a cute video of my rats doing things like that. Maybe opening hard boiled eggs and piñatas, too.  Gives me something to do this week since school is starting up again in two Mondays and I won't have free time for a while once that happens. D:<!!!


----------



## Cupcake&Candy

Ha ha! I LOVE this video! Hop hop - cracks me up


----------



## mistymornings18

Awwe, they're adorable. I couldn't see the videos because I'm mobile but their pictures are darlin.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Thanks guys! I'm glad you're enjoying them haha. 

Today I gave the boys some popcorn. It's not people popcorn it's that small animal popcorn they sell in the petstore. They love it


----------



## never-sleep

That is too cute. They are both so pretty, excuse me, handsome since their boys, lol


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

You should get them some popping corn from the grocery store. Not the kind that's in the microwave pouches with butter, but the bags full of just the kernels. All you have to do is put them in a brown paper bag in the microwave and you'll have some plain popcorn for them that's a lot fresher and cheaper than the pet store stuff! Plus, you'll be able to pop just a little at a time so that they can have it as treats since they seem to like it so much.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Thank you never-sleep! Cas and Dean say thank you too 8 )

That's a good idea cagedbird, I should look for those kernels. 

Last night we had spaghetti, of course the boys had a bit too.


----------



## IOVERATS

Aww cute pictures but there wasn't any links for videos  so I couldnt see any of the cuties destroying an apple lol, they are beautiful and your a very lucky rat owner  good luck with them in the future


----------



## IOVERATS

Awwww, I wanna take them home with me lol, they are very lucky pets  beautiful markings


----------



## IOVERATS

Oh that's why it wouldn't let me thanks  lol I know it wasn't directed at me but it helped me


----------



## IOVERATS

Yup that will be me, better double lock those doors haha


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Haha thanks so much! I'll try to go back and edit the posts to include links to the videos 

Here's a picture I just took of Castiel eating some kibble on my dad's shoulder.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Wheee so I took more pictures. 































































And here is a video


----------



## Sara00

Your boys are gorgeous! I loved the video of them with the apple. My fiance thought I was weird, sitting at the computer & giggling to myself. I so have to try feeding my girls an apple now. I have one that particularly loves her food so I am looking forward to all sorts of fun when I do it


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Haha thanks! If you do give them an apple try videotaping it! I bet lots will love to see it 

I took more pictures today, just of Castiel really because he tends to pose more. I have a picture problem >___<


----------



## FinnishChick

I made an account JUST to comment on this! Well I was considering making one at first, but this was what made me decide yes Your rats are simply gorgeous!! I have never seen rats like them. I love the names too, gotta love Supernatural 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

FinnishChick said:


> I made an account JUST to comment on this! Well I was considering making one at first, but this was what made me decide yes Your rats are simply gorgeous!! I have never seen rats like them. I love the names too, gotta love Supernatural


Ahh thank you! I'm glad you made an account! Hopefully the forum will be helpful sometimes to you as well 8 ) 


I have 3 more pics to share today.


----------



## RatGirl06

Being a Supernatural fan I love the names! Cute boys!


----------



## skottiesgerl

omg the tongue one i love.... awwwwwwwwwww....


----------



## TachisMom

What handsome boys!!! They're markings are gorgeous...and what fun they are to watch :-D


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Thanks everyone! I'm a little obsessive with taking pictures of them haha xD


----------



## DragonFire43

Lol they are adorable. Unfortunately I don't have rats yet  Still need to convince the parents (im13) but I'm trying to get ideas and be prepared when I get them (got my mom convinced)  gorgeous rats you have there


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Thank you Dragon. I'm glad you were able to convince your mom to get you rats 

I took these today because I was bored. Dean is so chubby.


----------



## DragonFire43

Lol all three of you are very pretty . I think I have my dad convinced too. Just need to wait a few weeks until I get my own room because I share with my twin  and she's moving to a different room! Yay!


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Hey guys! It's been a while but I figured I'd do a photo update of the boys in case anyone was wondering about them :3 For Christmas I upgraded their cage to the Rat Manor so now they finally have shelves!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Castiel is so cool looking!!! They're both. Very pretty, but I love Castiel's facial markings!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Muttlycrew said:


> Castiel is so cool looking!!! They're both. Very pretty, but I love Castiel's facial markings!Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Aww thank you!


----------

